# What are the warmest cycling gloves?



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

I am looking for a warm pair of cycling gloves. I need something that will keep my hands warm when tempertures are in the thirties. Currently, I have PI Gel lites full-finger and use Under Armour Cold Gear liner underneath. This does not work. My hands still get cold. I have also tried Under Armour Cold Gear Liner underneath a large pair of Timberland winter gloves. My hands are still cold. What about the PI lobster claws? Does anyone use them? Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look at www.sierratradingpost.com. I bought a really nice pair of Grandoe gloves from them last year. I think they were close-outs, & if I remember right I paid around $30 for them. Thsy are wind proof/waterproof nylon with a leather palm & grippy fingers that are kind of rubberized, (is that a word?). They are insulated with Primaloft, and they came with 2 pairs of liners. They have a medium long gauntlet with a velcro cinch strap. If it's 32*F or warmer, I can't wear them with the liner. My hands get too hot. I've found they're good to the mid 20's on the bike. Below that, I wear a pair of Gortex mittens. The gloves are looser than cycling specific gloves, but aren't bulky, & provide good feel. When I get to my destination, I turn them inside out to dry them. When they get grungy, just throw'em in the washer & dryer. The mittens aren't bulky either. They're very warm & I can operate all the controls including the buttons on the computer, light switch, etc. I've seen the "lobster" gloves that put 2 fingers together, but I've never tried them.


----------



## road addict (Sep 23, 2005)

*winter gloves*

I use pi lobster claws,get a pair you will not have cold hands again.The best real cold riding gloves i ever used.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Agree with Addict, they look a bit funny but Lobster Claws are what I use for my coldest rides..

B21


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

IMHO you want to be cool around the edges or your core will be too hot and you will start to sweat-killer on cold days. What I try to do is keep my arms and legs warm (pretty easy with legs) so warm blood is flowing to my hands and feet. I wear fairly light gloves and as soon as I start to feel the least bit warm I start to unzip or remove layers. When it is really cold I will slip in a set of chemical hand warmers between the 2 gloves.

I use a windblocking outer glove and those PI gel light full finger gloves you are wearing. We ride centuries year-round and in fact 30 degrees isn't all that cold if the sun is shining.

Fool around with different ways to keep your body warm and don't try to keep all the chill away.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Take a look at www.sierratradingpost.com. I bought a really nice pair of Grandoe gloves from them last year. I think they were close-outs, & if I remember right I paid around $30 for them. Thsy are wind proof/waterproof nylon with a leather palm & grippy fingers that are kind of rubberized, (is that a word?). They are insulated with Primaloft, and they came with 2 pairs of liners.QUOTE]
> 
> Any idea what model of Grandoe gloves you have? I can't seem to find 'em on the STP Website. My hands suffer in the 30s, too, so much so that you can usually find me inside on the trainer instead. I got Garneau lobster gloves last year. They are quite warm, but I'm not a huge fan. I just don't feel like I have great bike control wearing these.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't remember what model they are. I just looked at the gloves & it doesn't say anywhere on them. I just looked at std's web site. The gloves I have look like the Grandoe Volcanos (29.95). There's also a Grandoe glove called the destiny that looks prettygood. These are very, very cheap prices. If it were me, I'd call them & ask if they have removable liners. Mine do, & they came with 2 pairs of them. If it goes under 30, I'll usually put a pair of liners in. If goes to the mis to low 20's, I wear my mittens. BTW Sierra is good about returning stuff, so if you don't like'em....


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

30s isn't that cold, or at least I have good circulation. I used thin liner gloves under a windblock mitten (shell). My guess is that you don't need more insulation, you need better windblocking.

But there's warmth in numbers (of fingers together that is) so lobster mitts or full mittens will allow you not to overdo the bulk.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree that there's nothing warmer than mittens. The gloves & mittens I have are both windproof.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

windblock gloves with a good liner will get you through pretty much anything. beyond that lobsters or full on gloves.

i use louis garneau windproof gloves (shell, really not thick) that are also somewhat waterproof, with craft glove liners.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Warmth in wet?*

Okay, so in Portland and Seattle winters, it's not usually THAT cold -- high 30's to low 40's. But I've never been able to keep my hands warm enough, because it's ALWAYS wet. You can count on getting wet at some point during a 4-hour ride on 90% of winter days.

I tend to wear a windblocking outer glove, and then a thin glove liner, and makes them not go numb from the cold, but it means my hands are always hurting.

Think lobsters will make much of a diff?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

I have trouble with long finger gloves, im very picky because i like to feel my shifting/braking so i dont like really thick gloves so i use these which work good for me:

i use these on cold days:
http://www.rei.com/product/47926862.htm?vcat=REI_SSHP_MENS_CLOTHING_TOC

and you could buy some wind proof gloves from rei too somethign like these:
http://www.paragonsports.com/Parago...:100883:1000729&IID=5381-WSL-10&campaign=2570


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

The warmest gloves aren't gloves... they are MITTENS! (agree with others)


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

the warmest cycling specific gloves that i've had are Gore Windstopper. Great gloves.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

taking advice from another poster in the commuting forum, I purchased black diamond ice climbing gloves. I know mittens and lobster gloves are warmer, but I find them clumsy while riding.
I also have issues w/ my hands freezing while riding in the winter- this seems to have done the trick. These are the warmest gloves I've ever used and they work very well for cycling.


----------



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

*Thanks to All / Ordered PI AmFib Gloves*

Thanks to all of you for your glove suggestions. After some research, I have ordered a pair of Pearl Izumi AmFib gloves. They are supposed to be very warm and as always, PI has a lifetime warranty. Thanks again.

Dennis


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Good call. I have a pair of AmFib gloves and find them to be nice and warm and they keep my hands dry. I only wear them when it gets really cold because my hands like to sweat in them. One othe things I like about them is that they are a bit longer than regular cycling gloves so they cover my wrists too.


----------



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

*Winter Glove Update*

The PI AmFib gloves I received are huge. They are very bulky! I swapped them for a pair of the new Pearl Izumi Gavia gloves. They are the latest winter glove, wind and waterproof, and low profile with a zipper. I will let you know how I like them after my Thanksgiving morning ride. I also purchased the new PI Gavia jacket. I will try it tomorrow also.

Dennis


----------

